# AV Receiver help please - Resolved :)



## Electric_Andy (27 Feb 2021)

Hi, please could someone help me setup my new AV receiver?

I have a modern TV, an Amazon Firestick, a new Denon X550BT AVR, and a set of speakers.

I have read the manual and set it up as they suggested, and also have gone through the setup callibration on the AVR. But I can only get video, not sound.

During the callibration, the left and right speakers hissed as they were supposed to, so they are hooked up correctly.

Here's what I have done:

TV HDMI1 connected to AVR HDMI out (monitor)
Digital audio cable going from TV to AVR
RCAs (red and white) going from TV to AVR
Firestick plugged into mains and going to Media Player input on AVR (HDMI)

Still no sound. I've googled, and still am baffled. Everything worked fine on my old amp and speakers


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2021)

What make/model of TV is it?


----------



## Electric_Andy (27 Feb 2021)

Sorry - It's a Digihome 43 FHD CNTD - a Tesco one, but seems to have all the ins and outs required? Could it be that is doesn't support ARC? If so, what do I do about it?!


----------



## midlife (27 Feb 2021)

Set to mute on the TV remote?


----------



## Electric_Andy (27 Feb 2021)

TV volume goes up and down fine, but nothing comes out from the external speakers.


----------



## stoatsngroats (27 Feb 2021)

Do you have to change a sound setting on the Tv setup to divert sound away from the Tv speakers?


----------



## mistyoptic (27 Feb 2021)

Wouldn’t expect to need the RCAs and the Optical cable both connected. Either/or, surely? Maybe that’s upsetting it


----------



## mistyoptic (27 Feb 2021)

In fact, if the TV can do HDMI with ARC then you shouldn’t need the others at all


----------



## Electric_Andy (27 Feb 2021)

My TV HDMI doesn't say "ARC" so I'm assuming it doesn't support ARC becasue it's a cheapo TV. I've unplugged the RCA, so all that's connected now is HDMI from TV to AVR, and digital audio cable from TV to AVR. And Firestick to AVR.


----------



## MntnMan62 (27 Feb 2021)

Make sure your AV receiver is set to the correct source. You may need to toggle through the different sources. That happened to me a couple times. Also, if it's a Bluetooth receiver, and someone else is paired to it, you won't get sound. You need to make sure all other devices are unpaired.


----------



## Electric_Andy (27 Feb 2021)

Thanks, but haven't connected anything to bluetooth yet.

The TV source lists the AV, so I selected that. Am I supposed to plug my Firestick into the AVR? I did that but still no sound. So I plugged it into the TV, again got a picture but no sound


----------



## Electric_Andy (27 Feb 2021)

Sorted thank you - it was the input menu on the AVR I had to change input to Digital Audio.

THANKS EVERYONE !


----------

